# carbless breakfast?



## y1soulja (Apr 24, 2006)

hey what are some good ideas for carbless or very low carb breakfasts?


----------



## fufu (Apr 24, 2006)

Just eat what you usually eat for carbs but less?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 24, 2006)

y1soulja said:
			
		

> hey what are some good ideas for carbless or very low carb breakfasts?


Depends on how 'low carb' you want to go.... If you can still have vegetables:
Eggs/whites with vegetables
Steak with vegetables
Chicken with vegetables and some fats

That type of thing...


----------



## cha (Apr 24, 2006)

y1soulja said:
			
		

> hey what are some good ideas for carbless or very low carb breakfasts?



Any reason you don't want carbs at breakfast?

Not knowing what your goals are or what the rest of your diet looks like, it's hard to say but you really could eat anything clean - chicken breast, eggs. lean steak, lowfat cottage cheese w/peanut butter, a shake with whey, peanut butter, plain yogurt or cottage cheese.


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 24, 2006)

wow a 0 carb breakfast would be tough...talk about a lot of ketosis.

I don't think I would function well without morning carbs...even when cutting for competitions you should eat some breakfast carbs.


----------



## sword- (Apr 25, 2006)

An omlette with a salad on the side would be a good low carb breakfast.


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 25, 2006)

lnvanry said:
			
		

> even when cutting for competitions you should eat some breakfast carbs.


not necessarily.


----------



## Trouble (Apr 25, 2006)

^ true...glucogenic amino acids in proteins are converted to glucose.


----------



## sword- (Apr 25, 2006)

Yo...why when I post in a thread I'm automatically subscribed to it?


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 25, 2006)

sword- said:
			
		

> Yo...why when I post in a thread I'm automatically subscribed to it?


check the settings in your User CP.


----------



## sword- (Apr 25, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> check the settings in your User CP.



Ahh okay good to go.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2006)

I have to agree with not going fully carbless when dieting. I did it, and when I woke up and ate, still I felt like I was brain drained and couldnt focus well. However, when I got used to it, I did do a bit better. Still I now use carbs (plain old fashioned oats) when dietng for a contest, it makes me look fuller when hitting the stage.




Yo? Who uses that anymore?


----------

